# Help build me a reference home setup with extra drivers I have



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

So the last year I have spent literally thousands of hours reading and learning what it takes to build a good sq setup in a car. This process has led to me making a couple purchases of extra things throughout that time. That being said everyone who really does sq says you need a proper reference and this is something I don't have and the best place to get that is from a proper 2 channel home setup is what I have heard.
Now here is the deal I know absolutely nothing about home hifi and generally I would just use the search button and I have briefly tried that but honestly I have no clue were to start. So I guess what I know is I have some 4 in drivers that I was using for midranges that I could use to make say a set of bookshelves and a couple tweeters? The one I think I would like to use is a set of Peerless Dq25sc16-04. Now is this something I could use to make a set of ported speakers like using my Sb Acoustics mnrx12 and the Peerless tweeter?
I think I do know that I would get a Minidsp 2x4 HD to use as a dsp but amps and source units I haven't the slightest idea where to start? I would like to do it as absolutely cheaply as possible I know that but how cheap is too cheap and still be able to get something that can be used to have a reference for listening so I can judge my car? If this isn't possible to do without spending over a few hundred then I probably won't do it but I figured it would be worth a ask to the community here. What is the easiest route to get something that is good with the drivers I have or would it be easier and less work to just buy a entire setup plug and play and get similar results?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Sounds like a fun project. 

What will you use as a reference to judge the suitability of the proposed home system as a reference to judge your car system? You see where I'm going with this... Attending car SQ meets and auditioning high-end home gear are options to consider.

Whether to DIY or plug and play depends on all manner of factors, preferences, goals, expectations, patience, tools, knowledge, etc... and willingness or aversion to experiment and learn by trial and error. Just like car audio. 

Also, bear in mind that relatively cheap and easy car subwoofer response and output will be far more difficult and costly to replicate in a home environment.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Find a Denon or Yamaha AVR (pre hdmi) with EXT IN inputs.
You can put said AVR in direct mode bypassing all internal processing and use a Dayton DSP-408 for the processing.
a 5.1 will get you 4 stereo channels or a 7.1 will get you 6 stereo channels.

I'm running a setup like this in my garage.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Sounds like a fun project.
> 
> What will you use as a reference to judge the suitability of the proposed home system as a reference to judge your car system? You see where I'm going with this... Attending car SQ meets and auditioning high-end home gear are options to consider.
> 
> ...


I do plan on hitting some Sq meets this year coming. Both me and my boss at work are going thru the final iterations of equipment and application. Now we are to the point of beautifying are installs but my setup is getting there for sure. I have heard some Sq cars and I'm at the level of those vehicles now but I get what your saying about how to judge the home setup and maybe your correct I need a opportunity to demo some of those setups to see what's possible and go from there.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Find a Denon or Yamaha AVR (pre hdmi) with EXT IN inputs.
> You can put said AVR in direct mode bypassing all internal processing and use a Dayton DSP-408 for the processing.
> a 5.1 will get you 4 stereo channels or a 7.1 will get you 6 stereo channels.
> 
> I'm running a setup like this in my garage.


I will look into that. Thsts the type of info I'm looking for cause most of what I see is just 2 channel amps which I don't want to deal with passive networks or 5 channel stuff that looks like it's use is for surround sound.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

An AVR will not help you in this situation since you are wanting to go active with the 2x4HD. If you truly want something closer to reference, and want to save some coin, I'd recommend picking up a well regarded DIY speaker kit (see Meniscus Audio or Madisound). I know you were wanting to use the speakers you already have, but building bookshelf or tower speakers is a whole different ballgame vs. a vehicle install. I think you'll be much happier with the results and it will get you there quicker. 

Now, if you like to tinker and don't mind trial and error then go for it, but you'll want to find 2 2-channel amps or a 4 channel amp. Parts Express has a decent selection of DIY amp boards.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Nobsound/Douk has a 2ch that i use as a tester for speakers. Runs 90w x 90w on a 19v power supply. Clean sound to my ears


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

save the headache, buy a nice pair of speakers an be done with it


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Check out @ErinH 's _Loudspeaker Reviews_ playlist:



https://www.youtube.com/@ErinsAudioCorner/playlists


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

A couple purchases or extra things? A pair of 4" drivers? This would qualify as a home run in my book if this is all of the extra gear you have laying around? I've read about people like you, focused, disciplined, efficient.



Jumpngiggawattz said:


> This process has led to me making a *couple purchases* of extra things throughout that time.
> 
> So I guess what I know is* I have some 4 in drivers* that I was using for midranges that I could use to make say a set of bookshelves and a couple tweeters?


Home Hi-Fi is a wonderful hobby to have and lots easier to do well than car, IMHO. A simple 2-channel Reference system is usually all about simplicity and minimal equipment. The room you will be listening in is also important as well as a few other things you may not have ever considered in MobileAudio like WAF.

You might wanna check out Parts Express forums and diyaudio.com. if you want to build your own stuff and dabble. If you end goal is to have a proper reference system then just purchasing a known good set-up would be the best route.



Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I will look into that. Thsts the type of info I'm looking for cause most of what I see is just 2 channel amps which I don't want to deal with passive networks or 5 channel stuff that looks like it's use is for surround sound.


The DIY Home Hi-Fi folks are all about 2-channel, passive crossover building and tuning.....and tuning.....and tweaking..... etc. The parts to build a proper passive crossover can approach the cost of active equipment and additional amplifier channels not to mention being harder to adjust and more finicky.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

MetricMuscle said:


> A couple purchases or extra things? A pair of 4" drivers? This would qualify as a home run in my book if this is all of the extra gear you have laying around? I've read about people like you, focused, disciplined, efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of figured these may be the types of responses I would get. So I guess a better question would be instead of building, what would it cost to just to buy a a decent set of speakers and the equipment to run them so I can set a bar for my vehicle of what to shoot for?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi, I'm just here to watch. Since I had a similar mind set. But then decided not to build my own. But I'd still like to use car subs in my home. 🧐


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Nobsound ~$33 on ebay
Grab a dayton plate amp and enclosure kit and satelite kits or shop around at thrift stores/goodwill/salvation army


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a small pile of half-decent raw drivers, I've had the same thoughts as you! But I'm not curious enough to actually go for it haha.

If you're looking for a decent reference without spending an arm or leg, I'd check out some studio monitor options. Most have built-in active amplification with some DSP features. Kali Audio's IN series are very reasonably priced and have tested well on ErinH's page and Audio Science Review. Uses a 4" coincident coax paired with either an 8" or 5" woofer.
Kali Audio — Kali Audio's IN-8 is a best-in-class 3-way studio monitor with an 8" woofer, 4" midrange & 1" tweet.

At a higher price point, Genelec's "The Ones" series or Neuman's KH series are very highly regarded on testing sites.

That said, I use some older JBL LSR-305 5 inchers for amateur home studio work (along with a little Presonus 8" sub). I appreciate the accuracy of studio monitors for recording/mixing, but I find listening to music on them is not very enjoyable. I've found that I like a lot more coloration in my music playback and my car system's tuning definitely reflects this! So I guess it depends on what you're after.

Whatever you decide on, good luck!


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

MetricMuscle said:


> A couple purchases or extra things? A pair of 4" drivers? This would qualify as a home run in my book if this is all of the extra gear you have laying around? I've read about people like you, focused, disciplined, efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MetricMuscle said:


> A couple purchases or extra things? A pair of 4" drivers? This would qualify as a home run in my book if this is all of the extra gear you have laying around? I've read about people like you, focused, disciplined, efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So as to the focused, efficent and disciplined part, no that would just be poor after you factor in the 4 kids lol.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> Nobsound ~$33 on ebay
> Grab a dayton plate amp and enclosure kit and satelite kits or shop around at thrift stores/goodwill/salvation army


I saw those Douk audio amps. For the price they are actually not bad? What about their tube amps and for those small headphone type amps what do you use for a source? Could I use a phone like in my car? The only stereo I ever had in my home would have been like a Technics rack system growing up that I wish now I would have kept when my grandparents that raised me passed away.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I have this in my save for later..... It says 2.1, plus a bunch of other ish, plus a bass amp.... but I haven't done enough research to pull the trigger yet. 🙃

Denon AVR-S960H 8K Ultra HD 7.2 Channel (90Watt X 7) AV Receiver 2020 Model - Built for Gaming, Music Streaming, 3D Audio & Video, Alexa + HEOS, Black (Discontinued by Manufacturer) https://a.co/d/1MXng0E


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

squiers007 said:


> An AVR will not help you in this situation since you are wanting to go active with the 2x4HD. If you truly want something closer to reference, and want to save some coin, I'd recommend picking up a well regarded DIY speaker kit (see Meniscus Audio or Madisound). I know you were wanting to use the speakers you already have, but building bookshelf or tower speakers is a whole different ballgame vs. a vehicle install. I think you'll be much happier with the results and it will get you there quicker.
> 
> Now, if you like to tinker and don't mind trial and error then go for it, but you'll want to find 2 2-channel amps or a 4 channel amp. Parts Express has a decent selection of DIY amp boards.


The right AVR will work perfect, My Denon will do 200x6 in direct mode, while using a DSP for the processing
How would this be different than any other 6 channel amp?


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I kind of figured these may be the types of responses I would get. So I guess a better question would be instead of building, what would it cost to just to buy a a decent set of speakers and the equipment to run them so I can set a bar for my vehicle of what to shoot for?


I'd build my own.. I just saw pair of speakers that contain Peerless SLS8's + Dayton RS100 + cheap peerlees tweeter for like $6500 lol..


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I will look into that. Thsts the type of info I'm looking for cause most of what I see is just 2 channel amps which I don't want to deal with passive networks or 5 channel stuff that looks like it's use is for surround sound.


I'm using a Denon AVR-5803 I picked up mint in the box, with remote, papers etc.. 100.00 These sold for $4500.00 new

You got to make sure it is Pre HDMI and has EXT. IN Inputs I know Yamaha and Denon both offer this not sure of any other brands..

I found out about the AVR/Active setup on Tech talk forum and Diyaudio forum lots of info out there on it.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> I'd build my own.. I just saw pair of speakers that contain Peerless SLS8's + Dayton RS100 + cheap peerlees tweeter for like $6500 lol..


I know that's crazy. It's insane tge prices with the drivers used


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I know that's crazy. It's insane tge prices with the drivers used


My first Project was some Dayton RS225's and Peerless Tweeters and it blows away my brother in laws $1500 monitors in every way.. I'm planning a 10" 3 way right now


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> The right AVR will work perfect, My Denon will do 200x6 in direct mode, while using a DSP for the processing
> How would this be different than any other 6 channel amp?


Basically something like this?









Denon AVR-3802 Receiver HiFi Stereo Audiophile 7.1 Channel Phono Vintage Audio | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Denon AVR-3802 Receiver HiFi Stereo Audiophile 7.1 Channel Phono Vintage Audio at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> Basically something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I also have the AVR-3801 looks identical to this but 1 year older. 
That Denon should do like 140x6 all day.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Yep, I also have the AVR-3801 looks identical to this but 1 year older.
> That Denon should do like 140x6 all day.


So this a MiniDSP or Dayton dsp, fab up some speaker enclosure or buy premades and figure out a way to use my phone as a source? This should get me able to play music right?


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> So this a MiniDSP or Dayton dsp, fab up some speaker enclosure or buy premades and figure out a way to use my phone as a source? This should get me able to play music right?


Yeah you would be good to go.

In the garage setup I'm using my extra laptop as my source with a Bluetooth reciever running to the Dayton DSP then out of the DSP to the AVR so I can take my laptop in the backyard and play tunes wireless during BBQ's etc.

This is the one I got and you can use your phone as the source.
Plugable Bluetooth Audio Receiver -Enable any Speaker to Wirelessly Stream Music 819927011064 | eBay

Don't bother with the Dayton Bluetooth module, It's week and will cut out everytime someone walks between the Module and the source.. This one I'm using works great.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Yeah you would be good to go.
> 
> In the garage setup I'm using my extra laptop as my source with a Bluetooth reciever running to the Dayton DSP then out of the DSP to the AVR so I can take my laptop in the backyard and play tunes wireless during BBQ's etc.
> 
> ...


Killer info this was exactly the type of info I was hoping for. Something cheap that I could make use of my drivers I have. I'm thinking a bass reflex cabinet with either Sb Acoustics Mnrx12 or Peerless ne123w mid and Peerless tweeter. My boss has a set of Dayton Dcs165 6.5 in woofers and a set of Peerless Sls 8 in I could get off him for pocket change and build a 3 way cabinet aswell instead of 2 way. Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

That's my current problem trying to decide what to build next lol.. Keep us posted what you decide to do.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

1978monte said:


> I'm using a Denon AVR-5803 I picked up mint in the box, with remote, papers etc.. 100.00 These sold for $4500.00 new
> 
> You got to make sure it is Pre HDMI and has EXT. IN Inputs I know Yamaha and Denon both offer this not sure of any other brands..
> 
> I found out about the AVR/Active setup on Tech talk forum and Diyaudio forum lots of info out there on it.


Wow! Most Home Theater receivers aren't configured for so many individual pre-outs and EXT Inputs. I was looking to find something exactly like this a decade ago but no dice. 



1978monte said:


> I'd build my own.. I just saw pair of speakers that contain Peerless SLS8's + Dayton RS100 + cheap peerlees tweeter for like $6500 lol..





Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I know that's crazy. It's insane tge prices with the drivers used


Another thing you will discover is how cheap most components are in so much high end home audio stuff. Peerless and Dayton stuff is super high quality in comparison.


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

MetricMuscle said:


> Wow! Most Home Theater receivers aren't configured for so many individual pre-outs and EXT Inputs. I was looking to find something exactly like this a decade ago but no dice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is bizarre the prices all the while using 100 dollar drivers and asking 5 figure prices. That's why I want to build my own. I figure if you build your own with solid drivers and fully active it shouldn't be difficult to get some really high end performance for not a extraordinary amount of money but just like car audio I can see it getting out of hand quickly. For instance right now I just recieved my new Steg Masterstroke tweeters today to replace my Alpine Spx Pro tweets. I will also have the Masterstroke midrange coming soon aswell. The one thing I can't help but keep looking at is amps and if you look at the Amps I currently use they are just cheap Audio Apex Cab amps. I have 3 of them but currently took one out because I'm using the 5th channel to run my sub instead of dedicated amp. Anyway in the back of my mind I keep saying "oh you need to upgrade those cheap amps to something that's truly high end Sq especially if you plan on competing this year some, maybe some Steg amps or Mosconi or Zapco". Then reality strikes holy **** Amps are expensive as all hell and then I think am I gonna really hear a difference will another 2 or 3 grand make my car that much better than what I got? I could really see going off the deep end with home stuff like Woah! That can't happen I just need something that's good and cheap lol. It's hard enough keeping the amp devil in my head at bay from going all out on some class A amp for my mids and tweets lol. If that starts for home system I will be homeless cause the old lady will kick me and my system out on the street. At least with the car stuff I can hide that ain't no hiding it in the house. Actually after thinking about this I just need to find a local friend with home Hifi setup I can listen too and stop this now!!!


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

1978monte said:


> The right AVR will work perfect, My Denon will do 200x6 in direct mode, while using a DSP for the processing
> How would this be different than any other 6 channel amp?


I thought they were referring to using the AVR as the input source, so earlier in the signal chain, not after. I was not aware those AVRs could have multiple stereo inputs active at the same time?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I have a Marantz SR7400 that has a whole bunch of inputs it can switch between


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> .... Actually after thinking about this I just need to find a local friend with home Hifi setup I can listen too and stop this now!!!


I suggested that in post #2.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Wait.... you said "active at the same time," i took that to mean "plugged in at the same time." Am i correct in that or did you mean multiple sources inputting a signal to the same input plugs?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Also, if you look up sashaaaa on ebay you can kinda get an idea on prices for receivers. Some of their stuff is on the high end so shop around too


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Forddenial said:


> I have a Marantz SR7400 that has a whole bunch of inputs it can switch between
> View attachment 360325


Does it have EXT IN inputs?


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> Wait.... you said "active at the same time," i took that to mean "plugged in at the same time." Am i correct in that or did you mean multiple sources inputting a signal to the same input plugs?


I mean like using a dsp for crossovers vs passive crossovers if you are talking to me.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Does it have EXT IN inputs?


I'll take a look in a sec when i get home



Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I mean like using a dsp for crossovers vs passive crossovers if you are talking to me.


I was and ok, i was thinking multiple sources in one input


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

In the meantime, from the manual


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I mean like using a dsp for crossovers vs passive crossovers if you are talking to me.


If a "Reference" speaker is what you are after then messing with the signal the least amount is key. Simple 1st order 6dB/octave passive crossovers are the norm, no fancy digital conversion or powered processors to add contamination to the signal. The best way is a PLLXO, Passive Line Level X Over, and just means a passive network at the amplifier input instead of on the amplified side. Just capacitors and Inductors. There are so many good reasons to crossover at this location.

Since you are married, you already have experience with WAF. Wife Acceptance Factor. Where will your new speakers be located and listened to?


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

MetricMuscle said:


> If a "Reference" speaker is what you are after then messing with the signal the least amount is key. Simple 1st order 6dB/octave passive crossovers are the norm, no fancy digital conversion or powered processors to add contamination to the signal. The best way is a PLLXO, Passive Line Level X Over, and just means a passive network at the amplifier input instead of on the amplified side. Just capacitors and Inductors. There are so many good reasons to crossover at this location.
> 
> Since you are married, you already have experience with WAF. Wife Acceptance Factor. Where will your new speakers be located and listened to?


I would most likely just setup in the game room which is in between the family room and kitchen dining room area. That way tunes could be played while cooking or gaming and being there it would enable listening from all rooms. But it would give me a good placement to get 60 degrees or so to each monitor when centered on the game room love seat for reference listening. 
So your saying passive crossover networks are superior to using a miniDSP to set crossovers between the tweeter and woofer in said speaker and then using Dirac for room correction?


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

The rabbit hole begins..


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

you need to understand speaker design/network design. wasting your time an money


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

Yeah thats something I don't think I want to dive into. I really rather would get some nice class A amps for my car before I went down that hole that basically is a vacuum system that's attached to my wallet lol.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Does it have EXT IN inputs?


I'm not seeing anything actually labeled EXT IN. I run my audio input (from the TV) into the TV rca points via the headphone-out from the tv


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

1978monte said:


> The rabbit hole begins..


It's inevitable! Don't fight it, just let it happen!



Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I would most likely just setup in the game room which is in between the family room and kitchen dining room area. That way tunes could be played while cooking or gaming and being there it would enable listening from all rooms. But it would give me a good placement to get 60 degrees or so to each monitor when centered on the game room love seat for reference listening.
> So your saying passive crossover networks are superior to using a miniDSP to set crossovers between the tweeter and woofer in said speaker and then using Dirac for room correction?


For Reference listening, nothing can be between the source and your ears that isn't necessary. Source - Crossover - Amplifier - Speakers. The room must be proper to begin with.



Jumpngiggawattz said:


> Yeah thats something I don't think I want to dive into. I really rather would get some nice class A amps for my car before I went down that hole that basically is a vacuum system that's attached to my wallet lol.


It is good that you are familiar with the cost of high end components but I think you will find that high SQ home Hi-Fi is much easier to attain and lots less expensive than mobile audio if you DIY.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

MetricMuscle said:


> It is good that you are familiar with the cost of high end components but I think you will find that high SQ home Hi-Fi is much easier to attain and lots less expensive than mobile audio if you DIY.


that depends on what you consider "high sq"


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Porsche said:


> that depends on what you consider "high sq"


Way to be positive.


----------



## kooltoys (10 mo ago)

Av gear is way more expensive then car gear. My Avr alone is $4000!


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

kooltoys said:


> Av gear is way more expensive then car gear. My Avr alone is $4000!


I guess we're does the point of diminishing returns start? Is it like a used 200 dollar Denon is 95% as good as your 4 grand reciever? Cause if that's the case then I can justify it but if spending a grand on a setup can only get you 50% as good as spending 20k then I know I wouldn't be happy cause I know me. Once this starts and I get to hear those 100,000 thousand dollars monitor's I will never be happy with my thrown together set if it's not 90% as good. I will just keep chasing the dragon.


----------



## kooltoys (10 mo ago)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I guess we're does the point of diminishing returns start? Is it like a used 200 dollar Denon is 95% as good as your 4 grand reciever? Cause if that's the case then I can justify it but if spending a grand on a setup can only get you 50% as good as spending 20k then I know I wouldn't be happy cause I know me. Once this starts and I get to hear those 100,000 thousand dollars monitor's I will never be happy with my thrown together set if it's not 90% as good. I will just keep chasing the dragon.


buy once cry once when you want a step above what you have had for 30yrs. quality DAC, raw power, HDCP2.2 for 4k-8k processing, Dirac room EQ.. I sell $1000 receivers daily, same junk from $300-$2000! 
I have the coolest home automation setup but thats what I do for a living, so I should.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Forddenial said:


> I'm not seeing anything actually labeled EXT IN. I run my audio input (from the TV) into the TV rca points via the headphone-out from the tv


Is there RCA inputs labeled as each speaker channel?


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Porsche said:


> that depends on what you consider "high sq"


Very good point!



kooltoys said:


> Av gear is way more expensive then car gear. My Avr alone is $4000!


We are talking about "A", not "AV". A 2-channel arrangement with the least processing possible. The used Denon and Marantz AVR's mentioned above just happen to be great candidates due to their design and low cost. You get a pre-amp and six-channel amplifier and it looks lilke you can bypass any/all of the processing you want to.



Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I guess we're does the point of diminishing returns start? Is it like a used 200 dollar Denon is 95% as good as your 4 grand reciever? Cause if that's the case then I can justify it but if spending a grand on a setup can only get you 50% as good as spending 20k then I know I wouldn't be happy cause I know me. Once this starts and I get to hear those 100,000 thousand dollars monitor's I will never be happy with my thrown together set if it's not 90% as good. I will just keep chasing the dragon.


I spent some time over at diyaudio some years ago. There would be group buys quite regularly for components that a manufacturer was selling off for various reasons like end of production run etc. Most of it was new with no defects or issues. There was one for a 12" woofer which was used in a few different well known brands. It never failed, someone would comment that they had or knew someone with a pair of the listed speakers, which were quite expensive new, and there ain't no way the puny 12" woofer pictured above, for $14 each, is what was used. A coupla few days later and the epiphany! Most folks took the news as a humbling education, some got mad but my takeaway was "Wow! Those speakers sound that awesome with small magnets and stamped steel baskets?" Sometimes the design makes all the difference but not all of them were anything groundbreaking.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Is there RCA inputs labeled as each speaker channel?


Number 13


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Forddenial said:


> Number 13
> 
> View attachment 360433
> 
> View attachment 360432


I think you got the right inputs, Is there a way to bypass the internal processing? For Denon it's called direct mode.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I'll dig some more into the manual. This is what i have screenshotted though. Don't have a dsp for the home setup so i'm doing some basic processing with the built-in using my test tracks. 
Gonna have to re-do it when i finish my PHD stacks


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

So there is a Direct mode that sends a straight signal through


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Forddenial said:


> So there is a Direct mode that sends a straight signal through
> View attachment 360496
> 
> View attachment 360495


You should be good to go, There was a restocked DSP-408 on PE earlier at a discount if your looking.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I've got a line on one actually. Still waiting on my brother and that damn laptop because noone wants to make apps
🤬😆


----------

